

Amazing Japanese Rube Goldberg machines from household items - dragonbonheur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=afyOjOX39hI

======
speeder
This thing is just cool.

And the music strange.

And the actor really bizarre... In fact I wonder why Japanese acting in
general is so much... acted.

